# Reon chip in the HD-XA2



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just a quick question, is the Toshiba HD AX2 the only Toshiba made HD DVD player that uses the Reon chip?


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Reon chip in the HD AX2*

As far as I know yes, it's the only one.

The X35 is the latest higher end HD DVD but it doesn't have the Reon chip. The only players I know that have it in fact are the Samsung and Denon. Of course there are Onkyo receivers that have it also SR875 and 905.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Only the Toshiba HD-XA2 (and the Onkyo clone) has the Silicon Optix Reon-VX of all HD DVD (non Blu-ray) players. But the Samsung BD-UP5000 which is a combo HD DVD/BD player also has the Reon.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think the Samsung BD-P1200 uses that chip, does it not?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> I think the Samsung BD-P1200 uses that chip, does it not?


yes it does but from what I have read its a buggy unit. The 1400 has far less issues if any that I have come across.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I would wait until newer generation bd players and media to come down in price before I take the plunge.


----------

